# Underweight? Stunted growth?



## Dizzybmeeh (Nov 19, 2011)

We have a 11 week old GSD who only weighs 15 pounds max. When he came to us he was 8 weeks old and at about 10 pounds. He refused to eat for a good week, lost some weight and is now gaining. I've read most pups his age are already 20ish pounds! Is it possible his growth has been stunted? Anything extra I can do to help him such as supplements?

He eats 3x a day....a can of simply nourish in the AM, 2/3 cup BB dry in the middle of the day and another can of simply nourish in the PM. I know it sounds like a lot of food but he was so skinny. Even after all that food he's still so hungry! He eats rocks, moss, sticks, poop and dirt. The vet checked him out and said he's okay. Input?

Thanks for any replies  Im always lurking on the boards and love all the info you all put out there. I will post pics of him in a bit as well


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My puppy weighed 9 pounds at 8 weeks. I don't have a weight for him at 11 weeks but I don't think 15lbs is out of line. He may be a bit on the smaller side now, but should catch up just fine. I wouldn't worry too much. Just like with children, some are bigger than others.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Before you lose sleep over this....

1) Your pup is only 11 weeks. My Kira at 13 weeks was only 13 lbs. 
2) Too many people don't realize that the breed standard weight, is a lot less than what most expect from their dogs. Your pup should weigh no more than about 80 lbs as adult
3) Pups at this age fight all kinds of intestinal disorders. Some could restrict weight gain and / or growth. Eventually, they catch up.
4) I'm not a big fan of can food as a staple. Why not kibble 3X, with some wet food mixed in? Those canned foods have a lot of water, and less calories.
5) Be patient, and let him develop slowly. When I first got Kira, I insisted that she was under weight. As she matures, she's growing to be a beautiful dog.

I wouldn't worry.

Fix his food. You may need to change something.

Others will chime in too.


----------



## Dizzybmeeh (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess Im worried since everyone says he's so tiny ;(

We are trying to get him on all kibble but wet was all he would eat for awhile. We are going to phase out the all wet in the AM and PM eventually....him eating kibble for lunch is a big step for this picky man  I would love for him to be on orijen eventually.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dizzybmeeh said:


> I guess Im worried since everyone says he's so tiny ;(
> 
> We are trying to get him on all kibble but wet was all he would eat for awhile. We are going to phase out the all wet in the AM and PM eventually....him eating kibble for lunch is a big step for this picky man  I would love for him to be on orijen eventually.


LOL... If you search my posts, I had the same concern as you. Prior to getting my dog, my perception of a GSD was the bigger the badder, and better. Then I got a west German Show line, and see that the average female is only 59 lbs.

I've had people ask if she was a litter runt, a mini shepherd, or a mixed breed.
I've gone as far as sarcastically saying that my dog was a mini pigmy shepherd, with stunted growth. 

*** Please post a picture. I would love to see him, and watch him grow.

Here's a recent pic at 6.5 months.
I'm no longer worried.


----------

